# IMC Troubleshooting



## tekkegram (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi,

My agency is having a ton of issues with the IMC switch crashing in addition to their support being not responsive. We switched to IMC about 6 months ago from EnforSys and it has been a lot of network-related issues. So far, the switch has been built and replaced and the database server is next. IMC cannot make heads or tails of the issue.

If anyone has any good suggestions about how to resolve these issues, it would be much appreciated. Examples of issues include: Invalid session detected, network connection issues.

Thanks...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You need to hire a good IT company that understands this. We use CMGeeks they’re the best.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> You need to hire a good IT company that understands this. We use CMGeeks they're the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, great service!


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

IMC works great. The issues we have experienced have many times been our own internal issues which manifest themselves through IMC issues.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

You need good quality hardware and IT on the back end. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

